

Boston Best Place in World for Interdisciplinary Research, Says Microsoft Lab Director - bbuderi
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2008/09/23/the-best-place-in-the-world-for-interdisciplinary-research-a-talk-with-microsofts-jennifer-chayes/

======
michael_dorfman
I don't disagree, but shouldn't the title really be _"Boston Best Place in the
World for Interdisciplnary Research, Says Person Tasked With Attracting More
Interdisciplinary Researchers to Boston"_?

~~~
mechanical_fish
One of Boston's big advantages is that the local businesses and universities
have a good P.R. infrastructure. ;)

